# Help!! I Think My Cat Ate Catnip!!



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, my boyfriend was messing round with the little ball my cats have in their toy ring thing (they out their paws in and try and get the ball out but they cant). Anyway he opened it up and there was a little bag of what looked and smelt like catnip in there. So my cat Rolo started nosing it and carried it off. We got it back off here and lost the other half of the ball, and didnt find it till today. Now as soon as I found the ball the catnip had gone and my cat was rolling round and running all happy rubbing her face into everything as she normally does after a whiff of catnip.
She does this every so often anyway - has a mad five minutes - but im pretty sure she ate it as its not anywhere and my other cat isnt as bothered with it as her.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Although catnip can be an asset in behavior modification, many owners either don't incorporate it into their cats' lives or they overuse it, which can leave cats immune to its effects. Here are the basics. Catnip contains a volatile oil that creates the "catnip effect." The effect is similar to that of an aphrodisiac, and catnip is safe and nonaddictive. Catnip is a hallucinogen that reduces a cat's inhibition and creates a euphoric feeling that lasts about 15 minutes. They may roll in, lick or eat the herb. It shouldn't be left out all of the time because if cats are constantly exposed to it, they can become immune. Interestingly, the response to catnip is an inherited gene that about one-third of the cat population lacks. Catnip should be given only to adult cats. Kittens don't respond to the herb nor do they even need it, considering all their seemingly endless energy.

Found this info on the web, looks like your OK, may just have a spaced out cat tonite.

Good luck:whistling2:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks. my cats have eaten stranger stuff lol
but anyway, she seems fine and has calmed down now. they are just over a year old. i have a few cats with catnip sewn in but they never bother with those.


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> thanks. my cats have eaten stranger stuff lol
> but anyway, she seems fine and has calmed down now. they are just over a year old. i have a few cats with catnip sewn in but they never bother with those.


:lol2: I hope you mean cat TOYS with catnip sewn in :lol2: or we will all be getting on the phone to the cat protection society....:lol2:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol2: just read it again. yeah cat toys lol!!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

you can get catnip treats.. so it can't be harmful for them to eat  

sami


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's definitely an genetically inherited trait to be 'addicted' to catnip. My Somali foundation queen love catnip - actually she was addicted to anything that was minty, catmint, peppermint, spearmint and every Somali in this house (they're all related to her) is the same. We daren't put our mouths too close to any of our Somalis after we've cleaned our teeth because we could walk away with a cat hanging off our lip. Seriously I did once with a very young kitten!! And it hurt!!!

We grow it in the garden and our cats all eat it - it's perfectly harmless, although I disagree with the comment that kittens don't respond to it, because every Somali kitten we've bred did!! The Siamese aren't bothered at all!


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

One of my cats goes mad for catnip he used to go insane on it, well funny he just used to run up and down stairs, over beds, out in garden, back in and round again etc lol. He never came to any harm he still gets it every now and again both do as a treat and at 10yrs old they're happy as larry still lol. BTW the nutty one ate it ALL THE TIME lol nightmare.


----------

